# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo Seminar...



## Ern-Dog (Jan 28, 2004)

A.F.S. Academy of Martial Arts and Fitness is proud to announce that Tuhon Ray Dionaldo will be holding a 2-day seminar in Richmond, Kentucky.

When: April 3 & 4
Time: 10:00 AM to 5:00 PM (both days)
Cost: $75 for one day, $110 for both
Pre-registered: $65 for one day,  $100 for both 
                    (Must be received by March 15)

Where:
AFS Academy of Martial Arts & Fitness
427 Big Hill Ave.
Richmond, Ky. 40475
Phone: (859)623-8023
Email: Director@AFSacademy.com 

www.AFSacademy.com


----------



## Ern-Dog (Jan 29, 2004)

Ray Dionaldo has over 20 years experience in the martial arts.  Along with this experience and instructors ranking in several arts such as: Pekiti-Tirsia, Modern Arnis, and Pambuan Arnis, to name a few, he was recently promoted to Tuhon in Sayoc Kali. Along with this promotion, Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and Tuhon Felix Cortes have also been tapped to lead Sayoc Fighting Systems. 

Founder of FCS Kali (Filipino Combat Systems), Tuhon Ray Dionaldo has combined elements of various Filipino martial arts to create a very close range combat art with extremely fast and fluid motions.  FCS Kali specializes in the corto corto range (very close) and teaches the Punyo Mano system, through which the punyo is used as a hand, enabling practitioners to flow effortlessly around an opponent while locking, trapping, and striking even in the Corto Corto range.

Tuhon Ray will be teaching elements of FCS Kali, Sayoc Kali and Sayoc Fighting Systems. *As well as teaching a special session during the seminar that will focus on the use of the kerambit.*


----------



## Ern-Dog (Feb 4, 2004)

DATE CHANGE:

Due to scheduling conflicts the seminar has been moved to April 17 and 18.


----------

